# Smith and Wesson Bodyguard .380



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this gun?? I've seen very little information on this thing. Curious if anyone has gotten there hands on this thing or when they are available. It was debuted at the shot show this week. I'm in the market for a pocket carry and the lcp is on the top of my list but i'd wait if this thing on going to be on the market soon.


----------



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's a little more info for the gun. I like it.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/popups/BGWeb/BODYGUARD-brochure-Web.pdf


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Very intriguing. I really like the looks of the semi auto, and it's less than 12 ounces!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It is very interesting.

I like it's looks.

It appears much larger then a LCP in that picture.

Maybe just smaller looking hand.:anim_lol:

I'm interested.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like it, I will hold one as soon as my LGS gets one in. 

RCG


----------



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on this. The problem I see is that its a S&W so the price tag will be around $500 and the .380 ammo is hard to find and expensive when you do. Thats an expensive set up for a pocket pistol.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

My Shot Show Informant says a MSRP of $575 on the Semi and $625 on the revolver of the Bodyguard ilk. 

Agree on the .380 ammo shortage, although it is out there and if you have a handgun that is not fussy about what it consumes I wouldn't let it hold me back. 

Just break the bank for a Seecamp .380 or a Rohrbaugh R9 and get the pocket gun thing over with. :watching:


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks alot....now there is another gun on my list. I want it!!!


----------



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry Chris, but we are both in the same boat. I don't need anything else on my list but I don't think I'll be able to
pass on this. What can we do.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

brent1202 said:


> Sorry Chris, but we are both in the same boat. I don't need anything else on my list but I don't think I'll be able to
> pass on this. What can we do.


Well for me it means i will be buying another gun and hiding it from the wife!!! If she finds it I will loose my nuts!


----------



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

chris441 said:


> Well for me it means i will be buying another gun and hiding it from the wife!!! If she finds it I will loose my nuts!


Ah, hahaha. I totally understand. My lady has given up thank goodness. See, I'm the same way with watches and she gave up on that as well. If she sees a new gun box she just shakes her head. But I have learned this, don't question her shoe purchase because if I do, WW3. LOL.


----------



## Rskelly545 (Jun 23, 2011)

After weeks into months of research, I finally purchased the .380
Bodyguard. I made my decision based on more recent post versus the ones
from 2010 when the pistol was first released. Plus the reasons listed
below. I have a Springfield XDM 9mm 4.5 (which is awesome) as my normal
carry, but needed a pocket pistol for the summer months. I was strongly
looking into the new Kimber Solo 9mm since it was around the same size
as the .380's. However, due to the many negative posts and sales person
feedback on the Kimber, I decided to hold off. One salesman told me the
Solo was on backorder until their issues were resolved, so I starting
looking at the .380's. The other 9mm sub-compacts were still to bulky
and heavy for a pocket pistol IMO. 

I narrowed my top three .380 choices down to the Ruger LCP, Sig Sauer
P238 and the S&W Bodyguard. 

The final decision came down to this: *
The Ruger LCP felt very small in my hand and I did want the added
protection in my pocket of the manual safety, which the Ruger does not
offer. The long trigger pull on the Ruger felt equal to the Bodyguard.
Since the Ruger felt to small in my hand and had no manual safety, I
narrowed to the search to the P238 and the Bodyguard. 

My wife carries a Sig P238 tactical and it's great for her smaller
hands. She loves her P238 and it's a good gun. I have shot it many times
and like it too, for her. For my hands, it's still a little small even
with the pinky extension. *I would highly recommend the Sig, but it was
not for me on fit and the price tag is around $550-$580 depending on the
store. Although price was not the deciding factor for me, it did add to
the overall decision. *

There were obviously problems during the launch of the Bodyguard
including the pin popping out and trigger malfunction or failing during
firing. After reading several recent posts and visiting several gun
stores asking their opinion, I finally decided to go with S&W Bodyguard
for the pocket pistol. It seems S&W has worked out the problems and the
newer serial numbers and more recent purchases are not seeing the same
failures from the beginning models. *The serial number on mine was EAL.
If you purchase one of these, stay away from early serial numbers EAB,
EAC, etc. *Get one on down the list, as those were the first ones out
before S&W made some engineer changes, or at lease that is what I have
read. 

The Bodyguard felt good in my hand, I like the sights, manual safety,
etc. The price was about 40% cheaper than the Sig. So I took the plunge
and spent $350 for it. Note: I saw it for $325 at another store a week
later. Oh well...

After the purchase:
I clean the gun before firing it. It was kind of dirty for a new gun,
probably from the first shot test at S&W, not sure. The field strip was
pretty easy, but the pin is a little tough to get out and a little
tougher to get in back in when you reassemble the slide. All in all, a
pretty easy field strip. *

The gun was flawless on my first outting and I am very pleased with the
Bodyguard at this point. I put over 50 rounds through it without any FTE
or FTF. *My wife shot it and did not like the long trigger pull compared
to her P238. I would rather it had a shorter trigger pull too, but it's
not a big deal to me as that is part of the design of a pocket pistol.
Her Sig. is more like a normal trigger pull and quicker with rapid fire.
The Bodyguard was just as accurate at the P238, so not real difference
there. *I used PMC FMJ and Hornady critical defense ammo. As I said above, the Bodyguard had no issues. *The Sig. did have 1 FTF on a PMC round. *The 2nd cycle fired with no problems on the same round. 


I ordered an extra magazine from S&W, but got a notice they are on back order for 4-6 weeks. 

I will update again if anything changes, but overall I am pleased with
this purchase so far. *


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't leave home without mine.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to be at the range early tomorrow putting my BG380 through its maiden voyage. I hope my experience is as good as RSKelly's. I have the LCP, and a Kahr P380 also. I anticipate sharing pocket carry among the three. 

I can't imagine ever using the safety on the BG380 with that long trigger pull. That BG380 safety is among the most unneccesary things I've ever seen. It must be there to make the BG380 legal in some communistic state or other.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I very happy with the performance of my BG380 this morning:

I shot 5 different loads through it.

Each load + 3 magazines X 5 +1 =16

Winchester 95 grain JHP
CCI Blazer 95 grain FMJ
Winchester 95 grain FMJ
S&B 92 grain FMJ
Aguila 90 grain JHP
3 more of the Win 95 grain JHP
total of 83 rounds. 

I fired it weak hand, strong hand, and both hands. It didn't matter; all fed, fired, and ejected beautifully.

I had to drift the rear sight a smidge left, as the iron sight groups were just a little right at 7 yards. I put the laser dot on top of the front sight at around 10 yards. The laser put them where the sights were after the adjustment. I was impressed that recoil did not make the laser drift at all.

The slide locked back at the end of each magazine, and didn't lock back mid-magazine at all. This was a problem with the Kahr P380 of mine. Of course that doesn't happen on the Ruger LCP.

The slide stop pin takes some fiddling both coming out and going in, but didn't budge while shooting. 

After another hundred rounds, I can see this pistol threatening to make my LCP and P380 spend a lot of time in the safe.


----------

